# Crazy question



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

My chicks are a little over 5 weeks old and transitioning them to the coop now as well. When they go in the coop they don't need a light right? Not for heat but maybe to see?? It's going to be really dark in there, it has a window for ventilation. Just curious. Thx!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No , they do not need a light to see.


----------

